# Mw3



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

So aside from Android my other addiction is Call of Duty. Don't worry BF3 fanboys, I got love for you too. I'm getting both. But Infinity Ward recently released a teaser video for the new Survival Mode. Just wanted to share and hear some thoughts.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

me bf3 fanboy. lol sorry i had to.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol. I knew someone was going to. Haha. I like BF3 too. My playstyle suits CoD better but I still thoroughly enjoy Battlefield games. Can't wait for 3 to come out. I'm excited to see how it plays. Visually, it looks stunning. Hopefully the gameplay holds up.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i hear u man. i was just kidding with u. i love the hate between CoD and BF. I think its funny. but ya man i used to be a CoD lover. cus of the smaller maps and the faster gameplay style. but my last roommate got me into battlefield and now i cant go back. lol. BF3 just looks to good to be true. i cant believe how good it looks. if u get bf3 for the computer let me know. Cus i think ima gonna run a server.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Just for you!


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Just for you!


Ahh that's more like it!! Huge BF fan here.


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok so that's the first trailer I've actually had time to see, I come from Halo originally. More specifically Halo 2 and MW2.

I love MW2 with a passion im actually a legit 10th, I don't play too often these days. I had Black OPs and prestiged 2 times in under a few days time, I hated Black OPs and returned it within the first week I had it. I would hate to say I see a lot of resemblance of Black Ops in that trailer and would be sad if that's how it was, only time will tell I guess...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Just for you!


omfg that is so epic looking lol.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't wait for the open beta of BF3 next month. Both consoles and PC, no sign up or preorder required. Although people with preorders may get it a couple days early.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

MW3 Multiplayer just looks to be a rehash of MW2 with a few minor upgrades and new maps.. Nothing to WOW about it honestly. BF3 Multiplayer looks to be epic, a lot more intense than what MW3 is currently showing.

I will get both but honestly I think BF3 will turn out to be the better game overall


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

And to support your argument:






I need to find new shorts, I'm at work and this pair is ruined.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

wooo the f18's look awesome


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

gardobus said:


> Can't wait for the open beta of BF3 next month. Both consoles and PC, no sign up or preorder required. Although people with preorders may get it a couple days early.


really? u dont have to do anything? just test no matter what?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, the Alpha was closed so you had to have an invite. The beta will be open though, they've already said anyone can play it and it will be on all 3 systems. Can't wait. I hope we get the map they showed in the video I posted.

The first videos of BF3 showed the map that eventually was playable in the Alpha so hopefully that happens again because the above map looks awesome. Lots of vehicles to play with.

Also, there is another video that came out today with them doing a demo of the new Co-Op missions. They are playing on a PS3 and it looks great. The Co-Op missions are separate from the single player. They are shorter missions that you can play through with friends. Looks awesome.

Can't wait for this damn game. LOL


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> really? u dont have to do anything? just test no matter what?


Naw, I think he's confused. You get the beta on the consoles only if you bought the last Medal of Honor when it was new. You get the PC beta if you preorder through EA's website.

As Charles Barkley would say, I may be wrong...but I doubt it.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope, not confused.



> *48 Hour Early Access to the Open Beta*
> What it is: A 2 day (48 hours) early access to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta starting in September 2011.
> Where to get: By pre-ordering the digital download PC version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin or by being a first-hand Medal of Honor: Limited Edition or Medal of Honor: Tier 1 Edition player.
> Available: 48 hours before the Open Beta goes public for everyone.
> ...


Sources:

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...offers-for-battlefield-3-limited-edition.aspx
http://support.ea.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5394/~/battlefield-3-beta-faq

So like I said, it is open for anyone to play on both consoles and the PC. Origin pre-order or MOH purchase will get it to you 48hrs earlier but in the end it is still open to everyone.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

gardobus said:


> Nope, not confused.
> 
> Sources:
> 
> ...


A hah. Touche. Well played.

I had half the story right but thank you for correcting me. This is welcoming news. I'm very eager to play it.

Edit: BTW, that video you posted was sick! I know I started this thread for MW3 and I already expressed how I like both. But I think I can officially say I'm more excited to see how BF3 turns out. Not only the graphics but looking at these videos makes it seem like the overall strategy and mechanics of this game will be epic. (In my Bart Scott voice) Can't Wait!!


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Same here, and I'm glad we all get a free taste next month mmmm


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

gardobus said:


> And to support your argument:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that yesterday and also ruined my pants at work hah. Been waiting a long time for this. Can mw3 do this?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

d3th metal said:


> Can mw3 do this?


You're so funny


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

XP was today and it showed some great vids. Here are some links. Enjoy. =)






XP Wrap UP

Gamespot Now Playing


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

BF3 > MW2


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Incredible...I can't wait for MW3


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Picked up BF3 at the midnight release and played it all day yesterday. Tis quite awesome.

#troll


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I will probably pick up BF3 at some point. I just wasn't all too happy with BF2 so I will wait a while until it becomes cheaper.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Both will be great games.

Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

I lean more towards Battlefield multiplayer. I like that its less "arcadey" than CoD. However I really enjoy the singleplayer side of CoD. No hate for either just different play styles.









Edit - I have BF3 for the 360 so if anyone is looking for a squadmate hit me up gt: Warrior732MN


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

JKoeringMN said:


> I lean more towards Battlefield multiplayer. I like that its less "arcadey" than CoD. However I really enjoy the singleplayer side of CoD. No hate for either just different play styles.
> 
> Edit - I have BF3 for the 360 so if anyone is looking for a squadmate hit me up gt: Warrior732MN


I will look for you tomorrow. Gamertag itsTreyG

Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


----------



## fitsnugly (Jul 24, 2011)

b1six is a MW3 beast. I sent my copy of MW3 and a box of Depends to him so he could autograph them


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

fitsnugly said:


> b1six is a MW3 beast. I sent my copy of MW3 and a box of Depends to him so he could autograph them


To be honest, I thought fits was hacking, but he actually lifted the helicopter in TDM and shoulder mounted it. It was totally unfair. I proceeded to use the depends he sent me.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you want to see my response to Fitsnugly's skills, click show.

[hide=OMFG ITS TRUE]







[/hide]


----------



## fitsnugly (Jul 24, 2011)

b16 said:


> To be honest, I thought fits was hacking, but he actually lifted the helicopter in TDM and shoulder mounted it. It was totally unfair. I proceeded to use the depends he sent me.












Shoulder Mounted FTW


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

fitsnugly said:


> Shoulder Mounted FTW


See told you. Guy waltzed around the whole time with a SMAW on his pinky ring too.


----------



## djn541 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to have to get a new console. I wanna play!


----------



## fitsnugly (Jul 24, 2011)

djn541 said:


> I'm going to have to get a new console. I wanna play!


HURRY UP AND BUY


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

fitsnugly said:


> HURRY UP AND BUY


Liek nao?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

BF3 > MW3

I just beat MW3 in 4hours 40 minutes... That and a sub-par online multiplayer experience. They could have released it as MW 2.5, for $30, and just called it a "Super Expansion Pack"


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> BF3 > MW3
> 
> I just beat MW3 in 4hours 40 minutes... That and a sub-par online multiplayer experience. They could have released it as MW 2.5, for $30, and just called it a "Super Expansion Pack"


BF3 ftw


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to go with Goldeneye for the N64. Been my all time favorite fps since it came out, and if it's not quite the grandfather of all fps's, it surely deserves the title of father.


----------

